# Harrowing experience yesterday evening...



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Last evening as my husband and I were driving down a very busy road in another town, we witness a cat get hit by a car. Needless to say I was stunned at how unreal it seemed. We immediately pulled over and my husband was able to get across to where the injured cat had pulled itself to the side of the road with just the use of it's front legs. I couldn't help but start crying for this poor cat. I could see the fear in its eyes from across the street. Thankfully she did not struggle with my husband as he picked her up. He said it was as if she knew he was going to help her. I gathered from our trunk a cardboard box and my jacket. When he handle her to me I didn't see testicles so we decided it was a girl. I wrapped her in my jacket and then this poor cat looked at me with the most trusting eyes. And started trying to "make biscuits", I lost it. As I placed her in the box she relaxed and just kept looking at me. Through my tears I started praying that her back wasn't broken. That she wouldn't be paralyzed. That she would survive the ride to a vet. I desperately searched on my phone for an emergency vet. We found one that was 20 minutes away. Those were one of the longest 20 minutes of my life. I tried to comfort Phoenix (we named her that because after being hit she tried so hard to get up but could only drag herself out of the road). She was panting so hard and in a lot of pain. I kept petting her and telling her everything would be ok. To just hold on. I didn't want her dying in the car. Then I smell something and that's when I noticed she was bleeding. My husband bless his heart raced through as fast as he could. I was in the back seat trying to press down with the jacket to slow the bleeding. I noticed how pale her gums were. I felt she was going into shock. I was so frantic because I didn't know what else to do for her. I kept praying please don't let her die. My husband had called the ER vet and they were expecting us. They took her from us and thanked us because many people would have just kept going. I wanted to know what would happen to her. We filled out a form detailing what had happened and where. In case she was someone's pet. And we could call back in about an hour to find out what was going on. They would stabilize her now and see if anything could be done for her. I left with a heavy heart but glad she at the very least wouldn't be dying in the dark on the side of the road like I had seen so many other pets and animals. An hour later, I called and was told she was stable and on pain meds. And it was a miracle because no bones were broken but her hips were dislocated from the impact. She would recover. They would call the Humane Society to have her picked up once the vet place her hips and they would get her back to health and then offer her up for adoption. She didn't have a microchip but appeared to have been a pet at some point because she loves & trust people. She's approximately 6 months. We may contact that Humane Society to foster her and possibly adopt her. All in all I'm so grateful my prayers were answered and she's alive, will recovered and one day soon be in her forever home. I know there are a lot of people who allow their pets to roam but this has solidified my opinion that cats should be indoors only. I know she may have been an abandoned pet, lost or whatever but I don't ever what to see the fear and despair in a cat's eyes like that again. I don't care the reason or the excuse...it's a horrible way to die. 
But this morning she's alive and that's a wonderful, beautiful thing. And my heart is light again and hopeful. :2kitties


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

What a good and kind person you are. It's a sad truth that many people wouldn't stop. I hope you and your huband and the poor little cat will be truly blesed.


----------



## Calisphere (May 14, 2011)

I feel like I was right there with you! Thanks for being so good a person to care about this little kitty and for having a hubby who cares as much. When it comes to animals, I often fall into despair thinking about how many people just ignore the situation when it comes to animals and hearing that you did all you could for this one animal brings a bittersweet feeling to my heart. So, thank you for sharing your story and I hope the kitty does get a new home.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

I am so happy to hear she will be fine!
yes, our kitten is indoor only...she will never be allowed to roam free. I would be in constant fear of her never coming home!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

oh my gosh, its so amazing that you were there for her! poor thing, I would be traumatized if I saw something like that happen. I think you should adopt her


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a stunning story! You were meant to be together! I hope the little one's recovery goes well. Prayers to all of you!

Fran


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you and bless you for helping this cat!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. I called the Humane Society and they said she already has a forever home and will be going there this morning. The employee who picked her up from the ER vet has decided to keep her. I was a little disappointed but I know she will be cared for. I could tell she was a little love bug. But I'm so happy for both of them. And I can't tell you how happy I am that we pulled over and saved her. It's a wonderful feeling, it was traumatizing but well worth it.


----------



## jezzka (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome story, poor pumpkin!! I'm glad she is now safe. This is exactly why my kits stay inside. Thanks for the story and I hope if this ever happens to my babies there is someone like you to lend a hand


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

You are real life Heroes and I am glad this has a happy ending. You may want to check ads, other shelters and craigslist to see if anyone is looking for her. I find it odd that a shelter would adopt her out so quickly, before waiting to see if someone would claim her.

Even indoor only cats can dash out, especially a female kitten who hasn't been spayed yet. If she belonged to someone, even though I guess it's too late for them to have her back, it would be nice for them to at least know she is safe. And if she had only JUST gotten out, it may have taken someone a while to realize she was missing.

I say this because even though I have never lost a cat, I can imagine the terror and gut wrenching pain that must come when you do.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, she's not adopted yet. They have a 14 day wait on adoptions. They will only declare her a stray after the 14 days. The humane society employee will be fostering her while she recovers from her injuries then she'll be able to adopt. I placed my name on the "adoption list" for her in case for any reason the employee doesn't adopt her after the waiting period. I agree with you about the pain of a lost pet. They do maintain a lost/found log on their web site and at the shelter. From her physical condition she had been on her own for a while. She was very dirty and very skinny. I would put up posters but the location where she was struck is really in the middle of nowhere. I will do what you recommended and check to see if anyone is looking for her. Thank you for post.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for all you and your husband did for her, and for sharing the story!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

YYOU GUYS ARE AWESOME.

Does she have to have any surgery or adjustments? Im so touched by your compassion. Im glad they know your keeping an eye on her progress. HS make me a bit nervous since most are not no kill. But you are her angels so she is safe.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes, the ER vet said he would replace her hips back into the sockets. Thankfully we got her there very quickly so her prognosis is excellent. You're right about the HS. Here most are kill shelters that's why we called in to place our names to adopt her. That way they would know someone wanted her.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you for doing so much for this kitty! I'm so glad this story had a happy ending, and I'm so impressed that you're following up and want to adopt her. You guys are AWESOME.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

You are amazing! Is it wrong that I really hope that person doesn't want the kitty so that you can have her?


----------

